# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  hoàn chỉnh đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online bảo mật hàng đầu hơn cả win2888

## vuducvip

*Đánh lô đề online hoàn chỉnh*
Tiếp các  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online bổ sung khi chọn  Đánh lô đề  online nuôi của "MT5P":
Thường con  Đánh lô đề  online nào nổ 3 nháy mà nổ lại thì thông thường trong biên độ max 4 ngày sẽ nổ lại tiếp, bình thường sẽ là 2 ngày.
- Cũng không có gì đặc biệt, PP của mình như sau:
1/ Dựa vào  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online .
2) Dựa vào tần số xuất hiện trong 100 ngày gần nhất (chọn con nào ra đều đặn, max không lớn, gần chạm max thì nuôi).
Các bạn có thể hỏi là tại sao mình chọn chu kỳ 100 ngày mà không phải là số khác? Cái này ban đầu mình tính như sau: có 100 con  Đánh lô đề  online tô (từ 00 đến 99). Mỗi ngày xổ 27  Đánh lô đề  online , nếu áp dụng nguyên lý chuồng bồ câu (nếu số bồ câu nhiều hơn số cửa thì sẽ có một cửa hai con chim bồ câu bay ra)
-  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online là trong nhiều trường hợp phải đánh bọc lót. Vì con  Đánh lô đề  online nào đã lọt vào gan vd con 63 chẳng hạn, mà đánh mấy con gan đôi khi nó không ra mà nó lại ra con  Đánh lô đề  online anh (64) hoặc con  Đánh lô đề  online em (62), hoặc là con lộn (36), làm ta thường hay cay cú. Còn chọn con  Đánh lô đề  online nào bọc lót huề tiền thì tùy duyên.
Xin chia sẽ thêm cho ACE một chút  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online để đánh các các con  Đánh lô đề  online 3 nháy.
- 1) Khi thấy hôm nào KQ XSMB xuất hiện  Đánh lô đề  online 3 nháy, hôm sau đánh cả cặp. Trường hợp nó nổ --> ngon quá! Win rồi, chén thôi, hiii...
Trường hợp nó không nổ --> nghe ngóng, chọn điểm rơi + cơ hội đến, nhào vô nuôi.
bùn trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình lội vào bùn là sắp bị khốn đốn. win2888
- Thấy mình té vào bùn là sắp bị bệnh.
- Thấy ngưòi ném bùn vào mình là sắp mang lời ăn tiếng nói.
- Thấy mình ném bùn vào ngưòi khác hoặc tắm gội hết bùn là rửa đưọc một hàm oan trong Đánh lô đề  online.
-Chiêm bao thấy cho con bú là điềm phát đạt, sắp có mối lợi bất ngờ.
- Thấy ngưòi khác bú là có ngưòi để ý đến mình, sẽ tính chuy&#n trăm năm.
- Thấy trẻ nhỏ bú, là công việc làm ăn sắp bị ngưng trệ trong Đánh lô đề  online.
búa trong Đánh lô đề  online-Chiêm bao thấy mình đang dùng búa làm việc gì đó là sắp sửa vào cạm bẫy.
- Thấy búa gãy cán là thoát đưọc cạm bẫy.
- Thấy tưóc đưọc búa trong tay ngưòi khác là tưóc lộc sắp đến.
- Thấy đánh ngưòi văng búa là đưọc của bất ngờ.
- Thấy búa nhầm chân, có máu là điềm trúng số.
- Không máu là có ngưòi đưa đến cho mình một công việc có lợi.
bút trong Đánh lô đề  online-Chiêm bao thấy đang cầm bút là có tin từ xa về.
- Thấy mình cầm bút viết thư là điềm tài lợi, sắp có ngưòi đ&# nghị với mình một việc làm ăn.
- Thấy ngưòi giựt bút của mình là hao tài tốn của vì chuyện không đâu.
- Thấy mình vứt bút hay cắn nát cán bút là sắp thất bại trong công việc trù tính.
cân trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy cân là điềm ô nhục.
- Thấy đang cân món hàng là bị người bôi lọ thanh danh mà không giải oan được.
- Thấy mình đứng lên cân bàn là đang bị kiện tụng.
- Thấy đập cân vào đầu người khác là sắp thất kiện.
- Thấy người ta đập cân vào mình là sắp thắng kiện.
Cũng giống như  Đánh lô đề  online ĐB cũng về theo cầu có điều cầu  Đánh lô đề  online thường ăn thẳng thì cầu ĐB hay ăn bóng ,ăn tổng hoặc đi hệ ( bộ ) .
Để có thể soi cầu ĐB trước tiên cần phải có thống kê giải đặc biệt đầy đủ 5 số cuối ít nhất là nửa năm trở lại xếp thứ tự theo thứ và theo tuần
Cũng có trường hợp đặc biệt cầu ĐB ăn thẳng như cầu  Đánh lô đề  online nhưng thường không quá 3 ngày.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi danh de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

